# Festivus



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 14, 2007)

Festivus:

[video=youtube;HQFLqMyo0fo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQFLqMyo0fo[/video]


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 14, 2007)

*"For the rest of us!"*


----------



## Croghanite (Dec 14, 2007)

happy festivus to my brethren in northern Virginia!!


----------



## ServantOfKing (Dec 14, 2007)

We enjoy celebrating the "airing of grievances."


----------



## etexas (Dec 14, 2007)

Man! I forgot to get our Pole!


----------



## Poimen (Dec 15, 2007)

"As I rained blows upon him..." 

One of my favorite episodes.


----------

